

Chinese iPhone Copy (Fake Knock-off) - dpapathanasiou
http://www.rjkoehler.com/2007/07/26/chinese-iphone-copy/

======
chaostheory
when you really think about the big picture this is really sad. this is coming
from the civilization that invented paper and gunpowder and this is what
they're reduced to: a big obvious copy machine? What ever happened to their
sense of pride and creativity? This is just pathetic...

Relatively speaking, Korea and Japan put China to shame...

(for the record: I'm of Chinese descent)

~~~
steve
The chinese are now the #1 most formidable competitor to the US in military
superiority, almost entirely due to their advanced military electronics. I
believe that their spending ranks very highly in this area.

They are not reduced to anything. They play by their own (although unethical)
rules.

~~~
chaostheory
this isn't about military or economic superiority (of which yes you're right
China is rising)... which again suprisingly leads to the same topic: most
Chinese military tech = Russian military tech (either bought outright or again
- cheap copies there of)

this is about pride and creativity of which 99% of mainland Chinese don't seem
to have anymore

~~~
steve
"this is about pride and creativity of which 99% of mainland Chinese don't
seem to have"

Well, certainly 99.99 percent of americans don't have this either:)

As for the first part, I'm am almost entirely certain that that is not
correct. The russians are very far behind and technology changes so very fast.
I remember hearing this from some friends in electronic defense contracting.
I'll have to find some sources.

~~~
chaostheory
"Well, certainly 99.99 percent of americans don't have this either:)"

It's more like 90% in my opinion (counting crappy ideas)

"The russians are very far behind and technology changes so very fast."

Russia military tech is still decent; if what u said is true then so is
China's. It's been pretty well known that most of China's new military tech
comes from Russia (I guess you can count espionage too - but again, it's
copying....)

~~~
tx
Depends on what tech you're talking about. Some areas are not developonig has
rapidly as electronics, computers and software. For instance russian jet
fighters are still very much on top in many respects, but their
avioncis/radar/target tracking suck big time comparing to modern
american/french fighters. (and THAT I heard from a friend who's _russian_
defence contractor).

~~~
chaostheory
well I work in the us defense industry... and I read jane's...

------
michelson01
fake knock-off? so it's not a knock-off?

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Buy one and find out

;)

------
schar
M8 looks cool too

------
henning
sincerest form of flattery and all that.

